# When do flounder start bite?



## outdoorman (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm anxious to get to fishing the marshes around Savannah in a kayak so need to know when flounder start biting at inshore creeks in Georgia?


----------



## Poor Poor Fisherman (Feb 27, 2017)

*Flounder Bite*

Sorry that I can't speak for the Savannah area.  However, I fish inshore in the Florida panhandle a lot and it's been my experience that the water temperatures need to get into the 70's for a few days/weeks before the Flounder will move into the waters and the bite is turned on.  Obviously, Flounder are like any predator in that they go where there are things for them to eat such as bait fish, shrimp, etc.  So when bait moves into an area, game fish will follow.  But for sure, Flounder and Trout are pretty sensitive to temperatures and seem to bite best when the water temps are between 70 - 80 degrees.  

I gotta assume that the Savannah waters would be much the same.  My only trip to Savannah was in early May several years ago and we did very well catching Flounder, Speckled Trout and Red Fish.


----------



## outdoorman (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks for the advice; I'll try to fish for crappie until then.


----------

